# Happy Christmas



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Wishing all my fellow ex RO's a 

VERY HAPPY CHRISTMAS AND PROSPEROUS NEW YEAR.B\)


Neville - Hawkey01(Jester)


----------



## Pat bourke (Jun 30, 2007)

Many Happy Returns Neville. Hope You have a good one.

Pat(Thumb)(Pint)


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

I had a couple of jolly pleasant Christmases at sea actually, sad to know that while I was sending Interflora SLTs via GKA poor old Santa was getting measured up for a new neck tie though 

Wishing a special Christmas to you all, wherever you are ...

= Adrian +


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Neville,

Have an enjoyable and restful Xmas - and of course all the best for a happy and healthy New Year.

Larry and family (and of course my mum-in-law, ex-GKA telephonist Sylvia!)


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Neville,

Wishing you a very Happy Christmas and an excellent New Year.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

All the best to O.M around the globe.

Nw ere nil

TuSu

AR

VA


----------



## humbertug (Jul 26, 2005)

a very happy christmas to all members from sunny hull


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

Happy Christmas Neville and to all other ex ROs and everyone else who reads this.
73s


----------



## oldmarconiman (Jan 9, 2006)

Happy Christmas to you all.

Great memories of Christmas in Beira on the Eskbank light years gone.

Dave (A 22 year old mind in a 72 year old body!!


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

A very Merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## lesbryan (May 30, 2008)

Happy christmas to one N all where ever you may be


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

*Happy Christmas all*


----------



## steve Coombs (Sep 27, 2005)

Happy Christmas and New Year from Bristol


----------

